# Those of you with black brows, what color shadow to fill them in?



## Tawanalee (Jun 17, 2007)

Espresso? Cork?


----------



## simplycathy (Jun 17, 2007)

I fill mine in with mystery.  HTH!


----------



## lipshock (Jun 17, 2007)

I have black(ish) eyebrows they're not super dark or anything but I fill them in with MAC's Spiked eyebrow pencil and Embark eyeshadow.  I've used Espresso before and thought it was a little too dark for my tastes.  I want to try Mystery though because sometimes I think Embark is too dark -- a little red but then again I used to have dark red/brown highlights in my hair and it looked good, so I think Mystery might be better for me.

If your hair (eyebrows and the hair ontop of your head) is super, super dark and those don't work, you could use Carbon.  I've seen girls (MAs at local counters/stores -- and girlies on here and LJ) use Carbon with a light hand and I think it looks good.  I guess it depends on the amount of pressure you use and the brush.

HTH!


----------



## amoona (Jun 17, 2007)

I have some black eyebrows and I don't feel them in with nething because they're so thick but my cousin fills her brows in with blacktrack. It doesn't look scary or anything but I guess it depends on the person's face and their hair and how you apply the blacktrack.


----------



## clamster (Jun 17, 2007)

Anastasia brow powder duo in brunette. But I am Not buying this again it's expensive and it's cheap quality. But the colors work!


----------



## LatinaRose (Jun 17, 2007)

I also used Mystery when my brows were dark.  I read somewhere if your hair is black your brows should be a tiny bit lighter and Mystery was great b/c it didn't make them look too harsh.  I think Carbon will look too harsh.


----------



## thelilprincess (Jun 18, 2007)

i've also used Mystery - but ran out a while back.  been using my Smut (with a light hand) and it looks fine to me.


----------



## MACHOMULA (Jun 18, 2007)

i use brun


----------



## d_flawless (Jun 18, 2007)

when i had super dark brown hair i used to use embark since carbon's so damn dark and can wash you out


----------



## iluvmac (Jun 18, 2007)

I use Mac Brow Shader, colour Walnut/Ivory: it's my HG!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 18, 2007)

If your brows are actually black, why not use a eye brow pencil instead of a shadow?  Try Spiked or Veveltone.  I think its a better alternative than eye shadow, personally.


----------



## mac-me-up (Jun 19, 2007)

mystery e/s looks great


----------



## jenii (Jun 19, 2007)

I use Bateau, which was from the Sundressing collection. Dark matte brown.

But, if I didn't have that, I'd most likely get Mystery. Hell, I might get it anyway, just because it seems like it might be a slightly closer match.


----------



## contrabassoon (Jun 19, 2007)

I've found that Mystery looks great on dark eyebrows.. but only sparingly since my eyebrows are already dark


----------



## Chinay (Jun 19, 2007)

I use Mystery e/s...love it!


----------



## PolyphonicLove (Jun 23, 2007)

my brows are jet black - and there's a spot on my right brow that needs filling because hair wont grow in that one spot. I usually just take a dark eye pencil from hot topic, or I use maybelline's unstoppable pencil because it wont smudge! :]


----------



## saj20052006 (Jun 24, 2007)

I used Spiked Brow Liner or Brown Down E/S


----------



## lvgz (Jun 25, 2007)

thoguh many people witgh black brows fill with mystery [brown], i prefer to keep my eyebrows natural looking.. i dont want black/brown brows since i have black black hair (im asian).. so i use a gray shadow, which isnt too overpowering or unnatural looking


----------



## MiCHiE (Jun 25, 2007)

I use Milani Cocoa pencil.


----------



## twobear (Jun 27, 2007)

Another Brun user. I keep trying other products but I always go back to Brun. Another trick I use is that if I'm using Blacktrack to line my eyes, the residual product on the brush is great for brows.  It's just enough to fill in without making you look like Morticia.


----------



## daFilli (Jun 28, 2007)

i use smut, i dab it on my hand so theres near to hardly much left on the brush and with an EXTRA light hand and blend it out so it doesnt look harsh....


----------



## 3jane (Jun 29, 2007)

NARS Bali.  It's more of a cool brown, with none of the red tones a lot of browns can have, so it looks a lot more natural.  Reddish or golden browns look weird in contrast with the black brow on me, esp. if they fade a little.  Black shadow looks too harsh (my brows are dark and thick enough already!).


----------



## RoseMe (Jun 29, 2007)

I use  drug store brand dark grey eye shadow.  In fact I also use the sponge application in it to fill my eb since they are "wide" to fill with pencils.  Hope you find the right one for you.


----------



## macBARBIE (Jun 29, 2007)

mac's CROQUETTE...its really nice if you put it on lightly!


----------



## hunnybun (Jun 29, 2007)

i'm asian and have jet black hair and black eye brows.  i've found that the most natural look is to use a charcoal grey eyeshadow or pencil.  it creates a truer shade that matches my actual brow color.


----------



## frocher (Jul 1, 2007)

try a matte gray or taupe.


----------



## dmenchi (Jul 1, 2007)

brun e/s with spicked pencil = well defined brows + natural look


----------

